# Experienced Advice needed for 8 week old V pup



## Saya126 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got an 8 week old V puppy. This is our first week together. She is beautiful, adorable, cuddly, and loving. I'm very active outdoors so I know I can give her the excercise whe will need. Problem is she's only had her first shot series so she can't leave the house! When she gets her energy bursts she is a terrorist. She nips, bites, scratches, dives, digs, runs crazed through the house but cries when confined. I can't seem to play with her enough in the house to settle her down for more than a few one hours naps. I've been staying with her this week, but I have to got to work. I work close to home so I can return to her frequently within 5-10 minutes. What can I do with her to level out her energy while we wait to complete her shots?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It is your choice of course, but it is ok to let them out of the house after the first set of shots. 
We took ours to a bbq the first day we got her...with many friends and 2 dogs. Everyone was glad to play "pass-the-puppy" 

imo socialization is more important that the health risks. It is important to watch that they aren't eating everything on the ground, and only playing with dogs you know have their shots and are healthy. 
8-12 weeks is the critical time for socialization. It is the time that sets the stage for how your dog will react to any given situation as an adult.

Different vets will tell you different things, but one of ours said that if you think about it, the first set may not be all the protection a puppy needs, but it is some protection. In fact, Mischa was in puppy school a few days after we got her, and was allowed in with just her first set.

If we're ever crazy enough to raise another puppy, we'll be doing exactly the same thing. 
FWIW, Mischa caught a number of bugs AFTER all of her shots...they don't vaccinate for everything, just the few most common.

Google "socializing a puppy" and read up on the subject. You'll find a wealth of info and tips.


----------



## Saya126 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice. I will take it under serious consideration and discuss with our vet when she goes for her second series next week!


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Dont worry, youre not alone! I have a ten week old that is the exact same. I have decided to socialize him more though by bringing him to baseball games and walking him up to 5 times a day but just always making sure he doesnt get near other dogs feces and goes potty in his spot in the yard. Also, when we walk him we dont let him lead us around but keep him close to our side snd do a brisk walk so he cant eat anything on the ground. Some geat advice i got from cesar millans book was that the worst thing someone can do to a pup is introduce it to the entire house. Not sure if youve done this, but we have a blocked off portion of the living room that is the only part of the house he is allowed in unless i decide otherwise. This gives the dog limits and helps him realize he isnt the "leader of the pack" or the owner of all the space in your house-- which can lead to many problems! 
But my advice is to Just try doing some supervized socialization and hopefully the 
craziness will calm down a little


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh also, we do a bit of off leash play as well in a secluded area away from busy roads where he can run wild and crazy. Just supervize what your pup eats when doing this  but this is my number one way to always tire him out, even if its just for 20 minutes! (i still hve yet to see him winded, im always the one ready to go home haha)


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a similar question. My wife and I live 10 minutes walking distance from some pretty nice landscape (hills, rocks, etc with huge fire breaks that make great trails). My only concern is that there are all sorts of wild animals that roam around there. I've seen ground squirrels, rabbits, and on two occasions coyotes. Would a puppy be able to catch anything from those animals just by sniffing around somewhere the wild animals had walked over?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Mischa. Let the dog out. By the way, she will still be a terror! 

Bamcisman - your pup will be fine - let him experience the world! The only place I would be concerned is at rest stops or parks where manys dogs have left thier mark. Add even then just don't let them eat or drink strange stuff.


----------



## Saya126 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice! In the last day I've started playing with Saya in my back yard and having friends over to meet her for stimulation. Her crazy has died down immensely in just one day. I'll definitely be finding some other places to get her out.


----------



## honeyvizsla (Apr 14, 2011)

We were more concerned with our pup about taking her to places where there were a lot of other dogs (dog park). We weren't as concerned about taking her to houses where we knew the other dogs were well cared for and very healthy.


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

We got Sophie at 9 weeks and she had just gotten her second set of shots. We read a lot of info and talked to vet and decided socializing was more important even though vet said to wait till all four shots series had been given. Best thing we ever did! Took Sophie walking every day and to dog park in our subdivision where we knew all the dogs. She loved to play with the older dogs and they were so good with her - taught her to behave and exhausted her. She is now 7 1/2 months and loves everyone - dog or human. She still had her Vizsla crazy moments but nothing like what it could have been. There is no way Sophie would have made it without this extra exercise. The benefits outweighed the risks in our opinion. She is so well adjusted and socialized and was able to release a lot of that crazy puppy energy. Good luck and enjoy. They grow up so fast. She is an amazing puppy!!


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

As mentioned by Mischa and Linescreamer, take your pup out. Ultimately it's your decision, but I believe that socializing is THE best thing you can do for your pup. We got ours at 7 1/2 weeks and started taking him out and to the park almost right away (although the first week was bloody cold so that was almost a write off). As soon as he had his second shots we were letting him off leash. Our friends got a pup a few months before us, and were afraid of parks, etc until full shots, and the difference b/w the two dogs is night and day. Our's is very social (although a Vizsla trait) w/ all dogs and people as well as a very confident little man. Our friends pup, is fearful, anxious, and somewhat aggressive w/ other dogs. I've read some things about getting your pup to meet 100 different people/dogs before they're 12 weeks to aid in socialization, while that may be a little regimented, I can't think of anything better for a pup than getting them out. 

Plus nothings better than finding another dog / pup w/ similar size and play drive...10 minutes together is better than a 1 hour walk.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

^true story!
We met Mac today, and he's a confident and playful little guy.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

As many times as this topic has come up, I can't recall a single person saying they let their dog out early and regretted it. I was walking Kobi as soon as I got him. It's great because EVERYONE will want to meet him and it's good for the pup! Kobi is not afraid of anything. As I mentioned in another thread I had to give him a treat to get him away from the weedwhacker today.


----------

